# England Premiership 06-08 Dec



## A_Skywalker (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Pro (Dec 1, 2008)

Hull vs Middlesbrough
Definately interesting match. Hull had some solid matches, but lately I dont like how they are doing.
I bet that they will do everything needed for win so 
Hull at @2.60 Betfair


----------



## Laguna (Dec 3, 2008)

Pro said:
			
		

> Hull vs Middlesbrough
> Definately interesting match. Hull had some solid matches, but lately I dont like how they are doing.
> I bet that they will do everything needed for win so
> Hull at @2.60 Betfair


What about Fullham - Manchester city?
Did you watch the game of the Manchesters ?
How did city played.


----------



## 30Seconds (Dec 4, 2008)

Im gonna count on Tottenham even though they lost last match.
It's normal to lose and that's part of the game.
Hope they will bring it to me in green


----------



## Pro (Dec 7, 2008)

Pro said:
			
		

> Hull vs Middlesbrough
> Definately interesting match. Hull had some solid matches, but lately I dont like how they are doing.
> I bet that they will do everything needed for win so
> Hull at @2.60 Betfair



Hull $$$$


----------



## peleus (Jan 18, 2014)

Middlebrough looks to be in a tough shape this year. It will be very interesting how these guys will fair.


----------

